Ask HN: Is Angular Dead Yet? - purple_ducks
======
JMTQp8lwXL
I work for a publicly-traded company and we use it quite heavily, though it's
not the only thing we use. I've heard secondhand that there's a lot of
AngularJS (aka Angular v1) out there too. Far more Angular 2+, however.

------
jedisct1
Pretty much, yes.

After Angular 2, many users switched to React or Vue.

------
catacombs
Not yet, but it's getting close.

